# JTD's garage



## JTD (Oct 24, 2012)

Car and motorcycle detailing has been to me always a nice hobby. In the past I do not have a garage, but this spring I got rented for nice space. At first the garage was nothing more than a few lights in the ceiling and otherwise empty space. Space is quite high so I thought I take advantage of height by building a comfortable hanging out space. Construction will take total of few weeks. More fluorescent lights was installed, in total 14 x 58W. Now, after speaking could have been put a few more 

A bit messy...









Washing Place









Can I get you some good music?









Office









Hanging out space









Finnish refresh spot


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Garage? You've got better living space than some people's houses! Now thats a real Man Cave! Decent sized ashtrays too.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

herbiedacious said:


> Garage? You've got better living space than some people's houses! Now thats a real Man Cave! Decent sized ashtrays too.


:lol: I thought that


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I wouldnt go home..... lol


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Epic ! Could live in there no problem


----------



## JTD (Oct 24, 2012)

PaulN said:


> I wouldnt go home..... lol


That's the problem... if you ask my wife


----------



## floppy_dave (May 25, 2008)

Jealous.com!!! This place is bigger than my house!


----------



## a1diamond (Apr 2, 2012)

What a cool space


----------



## Chris0707 (Oct 26, 2011)

WOW! I wouldn't leave that place.....ever!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Now that's what i call paradise :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Superb. Good work dude. What kind of tunes do you spin on the decks?


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Can I come and live in your garage please?
I'll bring booze


----------



## JTD (Oct 24, 2012)

Grommit said:


> Superb. Good work dude. What kind of tunes do you spin on the decks?


Thank you, mostly I play house music.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

JTD said:


> Thank you, mostly I play GARAGE music.


I fixed it for you.

:wave:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

JTD said:


> Thank you, mostly I play house music.


Good call. I'm coming over.

Get the decks spinning and beer in the fridge. :thumb:


----------



## JTD (Oct 24, 2012)

Grommit said:


> Good call. I'm coming over.
> 
> Get the decks spinning and beer in the fridge. :thumb:


The drinks are already in fridge :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

loving this!!


----------



## JTD (Oct 24, 2012)

That iPhone is not the best camera so I'll try to take new pictures soon


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

What a garage


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice man cave


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

very nice

i want the rockstar fridge and its contents lol


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Can i move in? thats awesome!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

thats just awesome my poor wife and kids would never see me if mine was like that


----------



## JTD (Oct 24, 2012)

One new picture:


----------



## JTD (Oct 24, 2012)

photos can also be found here: http://tnracing.fi/gallery3/index.php/Talli-kuvia?page=1


----------



## cupra-dav (Mar 21, 2007)

That's one of the best man caves I have ever seen! Looks great!


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Such an epic space


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

VERY very nice..........great with high ceiling space..


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome man cave, not jealous much


----------

